# 'Magic pants' make your butt look smaller



## daer0n (Jan 9, 2008)

Personally, i dont think i'd wear these pants, im not so sure they would really make my rear any smaller, lol.
Wish you had a firmer backside? Get the look you want instantly without dieting, exercise, or any work all!
It sounds like a late night, "miracle solution" infomercial, but apparently the phenomenon is completely for real. The new "Miracle Pants" actually make your butt look smaller. Called the Wonderbra for your lower half, these push-up pants were created with fabric that makes your legs look longer, while trimming that backside down to size.
"With Magic Pants I have dispensed with pockets and side seams, which is why they fit so well and give the illusion of a slim silhouette," says Maria Grachvogel, the designer who's also created looks for big time celebs like Scarlett Johansson and Angelina Jolie.
*Gallery: **Do Magic Pants Really Work? Decide For Yourself*











[click on thumbs to see larger image]
Source


----------



## speedy (Jan 9, 2008)

They look like they'd make my butt look bigger not smaller.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They look like they'd make my butt look bigger not smaller. That is actually what i thought too lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 9, 2008)

lol, nothing is going to make my ass look smaller, but I like the teal colour..


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah. That doesn't look like it'd make your ass look smaller...but the color is nice. lol


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 9, 2008)

Those pants look like they will show every inch of your butt


----------



## KellyB (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah. I'm thinking I need a magic body suit not just pants.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah. I'm thinking I need a magic body suit not just pants. lmao



you're funny.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2008)

Well they would definatly be no good for me, I want my rear to be a bit larger not smaller lol


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't think they looked that good. Except the colors were nice


----------



## Bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

I totally agree, those pants look like they make butts bigger and not smaller.

The other thing that I noticed was that there were no before and after pics, also no back views. Hello, who says "buy these pants they make your butt look smaller" and then only shows pics from the front. Fabulous marketing. NOT!


----------



## Karren (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well they would definatly be no good for me, I want my rear to be a bit larger not smaller lol



Same here!! Ya think if I put them on inside out will they make mine appear larger? Lol


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Same here!! Ya think if I put them on inside out will they make mine appear larger? Lol They sell jeans like that. My co-worker who has a FLAT butt (back with a crack



) wears them when we go out, and they make her backside look all out there and firm. I was like, umm...where did that come from and then she told me.


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 10, 2008)

Why would someone want a small butt???

Thats the dumbest ish ive ever heard. lol.

I want something that gives me a beyonce+Jlo Bootay.


----------



## xiongmaomao (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why would someone want a small butt???Thats the dumbest ish ive ever heard. lol.

I want something that gives me a beyonce+Jlo Bootay.

lol. I rather have a big butt than a small butt.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 10, 2008)

it says made for stars like Angelina Jolie..........she's already a stick!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why would someone want a small butt???Thats the dumbest ish ive ever heard. lol.

I want something that gives me a beyonce+Jlo Bootay.

Me? I want a small but, i dont like big butts and i happen to have one, and i HATE it! i want it very small, but, that isnt gonna happen -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unless i get down to 95 pounds and Maaaaybe i will lol


----------



## Manda (Jan 11, 2008)

You can have my butt Nury, lol it's a _nice_ small 100 lb butt! We'll do a butt trade

Hmm, I'll get the pants if they make my butt BIGGER!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can have my butt Nury, lol it's a _nice_ small 100 lb butt! We'll do a butt trade 
Hmm, I'll get the pants if they make my butt BIGGER!

Lmao Manda, yes please!! if we could do trades for body parts i so would trade with you my big butt, ugh, i dont like it lolI _*wish*_ i had that small of a butt, you're lucky T_T


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm always looking for something to make my butt look bigger, lol.... So I wouldn't buy those.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll split mine in two and then we'll have 2 small butts............one for me and one for you ;P


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it says made for stars like Angelina Jolie..........she's already a stick!! Yeah I saw that, lol. Dang, those pants work


----------



## daer0n (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll split mine in two and then we'll have 2 small butts............one for me and one for you ;P Lmao! id have to get rid of mine, completely, cause with an additional part it would be even bigger lool


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well they would definatly be no good for me, I want my rear to be a bit larger not smaller lol



Me too! Where are those pants?!?!


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 11, 2008)

i second the notion my butt needs to take it down a notch lol

everyone is different insensitive, you want a big one, i want to dispense of a bit of mine, to each his own right?


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I totally agree, those pants look like they make butts bigger and not smaller. 
The other thing that I noticed was that there were no before and after pics, also no back views. Hello, who says "buy these pants they make your butt look smaller" and then only shows pics from the front. Fabulous marketing. NOT!


----------



## Janailene (Jan 15, 2008)

Mi9ne is small now. these do not work for me.


----------

